# Middle TN



## Matt G (Nov 4, 2004)

Open is a quad with 2 retired, out of order flyer which is the next to longest bird. Left bird you got to get a piece of water with a couple of re-entries. It's setup on the big pond in near the middle of the WMA that was improved a few years back. Mixed work. Some dogs are hunting on the wrong side of the go bird. They have run about 10 dogs so far.


----------



## C. Johnson (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks Matt. Any derby news/updates would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Derby callbacks to 2nd.
3, 4, 6, 9, 12, 13, 14, 16, 18

Info on 2nd, most are doing it, may have callbacks soon.


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

All dog back to third in Derby.
Trial shut down for a while, thunder storms, with small hail.


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Derby to 4th
3, 6, 9, 12, 14, 16


----------



## bossdawg (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks for the great derby coverage! Keep it coming!


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Congrats! Just heard #6 Tim Buck Tule Won. 
Ammo got 2nd Place. Sorry don't know the rest of the places. 
Micki


----------



## bossdawg (Sep 15, 2007)

Congratulations to Ammo! Now how many points is that? Are you driving to Kansas City?


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

bossdawg said:


> Congratulations to Ammo! Now how many points is that? Are you driving to Kansas City?


26 - Pm sent.


----------



## bossdawg (Sep 15, 2007)

Are you driving?


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Derby results
1st- 6
2nd- 3 
3rd- 12 
4th- 14 
rj- 16 
j- 9 

Congrats to all!


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Great job Danny
That is two in a row for him and Tule
10 points two trials


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

cakaiser said:


> Derby results
> 1st- 6
> 2nd- 3
> 3rd- 12
> ...


YES, CONGRATS to ALL! It was a Tough Derby. Want to Thank the Judges, Jim Pickering and Jason Escalera for putting on a Great Trial!!


----------



## Vicki Worthington (Jul 9, 2004)

Did they give any partial callbacks for the Open? I heard they were going to stop at Dog #29.


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Way to go Mr. Gibson!!!


John


----------



## Gawthorpe (Oct 4, 2007)

Vicki:
No there are not any partial call backs. We are starting with dog 29 tomorrow.

Have a good night.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congratz to Chris Wix and Shaggy on their Jam! Way to go first derby and a jam! Shaggy is a Birdie baby!!!!! Way to go!!!


Aaron*


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Derby
1 Tule, Danny Luttrell
2 Ammo
3 Sam, Allen Dillard
4 Jewell , Harp
RJ Scout , Brooks
Jam Shaggy , Chris Wix

Ammo is a nice dog was a pleasure getting to see her run.


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Damaging tornado hit the ground in Murfreesboro, TN just 20 miles from the trial.
Any news? Hope everyone is safe.

JS


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Every one was safe we stopped the trial just in time. Lots of rain , hail and wind.


----------



## mjcrow (Oct 19, 2007)

let me give a shout out to allen dillard--he is a hard worker
and contributor--congrats on your 2nd in the derby


----------



## mjcrow (Oct 19, 2007)

my error --i ment 3rd in the derby


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Jason E. said:


> Derby
> 1 Tule, Danny Luttrell
> 2 Ammo, Bill Petrovish
> 3 Sam, Allen Dillard
> ...


Thanks Jason! Bill said, "Jim and Jason Really put on a Great Derby". 
Thank You for All your Hard Work and Dedication! 
Micki


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Ammo,Bill and Miki on the Derby 2nd. Marie & KC


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Open callbacks to land blind:
1,2,4,6,7,11,19,21,22,25,26,27,29,35,36,39,41,44,52,54,55,56,58,60,67,68,75

Qual went from 30 to 13, doing WB, sorry no numbers. Should finish tonight

Report 1st series Am about 50% failure


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Qual places
1st # 26 Chris Christopher
2nd #18 Cutter/ Miles
3rd # 14 Bomber
4th # 16 Yote
RJ # 5
J # 2


----------



## Matt G (Nov 4, 2004)

Partial Qualifying Results:

1st - Chris Christopher - Chance (Chance's first trial)
2nd - Mark Miles - Cutter (I think)
3rd - Steve Faith
4th - J. Paul Jackson
RJ - Mark Miles - Rooster (I think)

Big congrats to my friend and training partner, Chris. It's been awhile coming!


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Congrats Chris C .


----------



## Jason Zerrer (May 12, 2003)

What is Tule's breeding, is that from the most recent Callie and Grady litter?


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Tule is out of Banner and FC Pinetrees Miss Kate


----------



## Keith Holsted (Jul 17, 2003)

Congats to Mark on Cutter and Rooster, you had a good trial.


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Open to 4th

1, 4, 7, 21, 22, 26, 35, 52, 54, 58, 68,

11 dogs, supposed to be 12, so may have missed one


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Am to WB

2, 4, 7, 10, 15, 17, 21, 23, 27, 31, 32, 36, 39, 42, 43, 47, 50

Rumor has it, the grounds look great, club has worked very hard to improve them!!


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Open results

!st # 21 Mercy/Sletten
2nd #7 Ricky/Harp
3rd #35 Star/Stracka
4th #68 Morgan/Harp
RJ #58 Lucky/Fleming

JAMs 1, 4, 22, 26, 39, 52, 54


----------



## trog (Apr 25, 2004)

congratulations to Paul Sletten handler and John Stracka owner of Mercy - I believe this is her second win this spring and finishes her FC
also to Star and John for a 3rd place finish in open

trog


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Am to 4th

2, 4, 15, 17, 23, 27, 31, 32, 36, 37, 39, 42, 47, 50


----------



## Lorri (Dec 18, 2003)

Congratulations to John, Paul, Jess and Ben for a great job. Today is Keilah's 12th birthday. What a great birthday present. Lorri O


----------



## Fast Woody (Apr 13, 2004)

Sue Westlake won the Amateur
________
Ferrari 156 F1 history


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Am
1st- # 42 Westlake
2nd #37 Darnell
3rd # 17 Stracka
4th #4 Fogg
RJ #23 Gawthorpe

Sorry, no JAMs


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Fast Woody said:


> Sue Westlake won the Amateur



Congratulations!, Sue !!!  .....and, "TAG" !! ...he has that blue hue again! Here I thought you were home having lamb or ham for Easter dinner...LOL 

Awesome!

Judy


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2009)

cakaiser said:


> Am
> 1st- # 42 Westlake
> 2nd #37 Darnell
> 3rd # 17 Stracka
> ...


Thank you Charlotte for the results. Yeah, two of my favorite boys (Jimmie & Lanier) bring home color!

And congrats to Brooks and Scout--members of the Team Jakelet club-- for their RJ in the Derby!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations to all of you in the Am! That's great!


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Melanie Foster said:


> Thank you Charlotte for the results. Yeah, two of my favorite boys (Jimmie & Lanier) bring home color!
> 
> And congrats to Brooks and Scout--members of the Team Jakelet club-- for their RJ in the Derby!


But.... Melanie, not too sure Jimmie is thinking about a Golden any time soon. 

Regards, life time member, Team Jake fan club.


----------



## Gawthorpe (Oct 4, 2007)

Sorry, Charlotte there are Open Jams I could not read them while driving.

Will list tomorrow.

thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2009)

cakaiser said:


> But.... Melanie, not too sure Jimmie is thinking about a Golden any time soon.
> 
> Regards, life time member, Team Jake fan club.


See, neither of us discriminate. It's all good.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratlations!.. Lanier, Gayle, and Kathy and Jim Pickering!! 

Ida Red's Atalanta Challenge MH, "Dash", AM 4th!!...  

....and  "Jakelet"..#16 Firemarks Scout Honor Jake, "Scout" !! Derby Reserve JAM!! 
Congratulations! ...Brooks, Debra and Melanie, Too! 

Judy


----------



## Gawthorpe (Oct 4, 2007)

Field Trial Results are posted.
A big congratulations to our competitors
A big thank you to our members who helped.

A huge thank you to our judges who gave us the opportunities to show the best of our canine partners.

Erik Gawthorpe


----------

